# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  OSHbot, retail robot, Fellow, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Fellow, Inc.

Lowe's Innovation Labs

lowesinnovationlabs.com/robotics

----------


## Airicist

OSHbots from Lowe's Innovation Labs 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> Lowe’s Innovation Labs introduced two autonomous retail service robots in an Orchard Supply Hardware store in midtown San Jose, California to study how robotics technology can benefit customers and employees.

----------


## Airicist

Hardware store robot helps shoppers find products

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> Lowe's Innovation Labs introduces the OSHBot at a San Jose, Calif., Orchard Supply Hardware store. CNET's Sumi Das takes a look at the Linux-based robot that not only knows the store's inventory, but also guides customers to items.

----------


## Airicist

Lowes Robot Highlight R3 

Published on Feb 2, 2015

----------

